# Natural FET - Did you have scans or no scans before FET?



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya girls.

Sorry to go on but Im just wondering how many of you had scans with natural FET? and anyone who didnt have scans with FET?

As i'll be having natural FET sometime in april but they do not do any scans atal and it worries me that my lining wont be thick enough, atleast if I have a scan I'll know if its ok.  I did have a scan on my last consultation but could'nt realy tell as it was the wrong time of the month to tell, but she said everything looks fine but how could you possibly tell from the wrong time of the month?  what if I have the surge but not thick enough lining??  It seems like most girls doing nat FET do have scans on here so how come my clinic dont? I did ask about having scans with FET but she said nope.

So Im just wondering if most of you girls do have scans.

Anyway sorry to go on, I just need some reasurance realy 

Thanks girls xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi QueenVic

I will be having a scan and bloods on Day 14 of my cycle and then daily bloods until they decide I'm ready to ovulate (I'll have a Pregnyl injection for that).  When I had my medicated FET I also had one scan before transfer.  I think every clinic is different but I would definately want to have a scan before transfer.  Can you ask them again if they'll do one for you?

Best of luck with everything
Allison xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya Alison, thanks for replying 

I spose it wont hurt to ask again, I just dont want to feel pushy, even if its just the one before transfer.  I just havent seen anyone on here who has had no scans on natural. I wont even be having no injections etc just test for the surge and thats it.

Well thanks again alison.  Wishing you all the best for your tx!! 

Love Vick xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

With both natural FETs I had scan as close to cd1 as possible and then from regularly from just before ovulation...I ovulate cd14/15 every month.

1st fet...scan on cd2, then cd9, cd11 & cd14 (was just about to ovulate with follie at 18mm)

2nd fet...scan on cd3, then cd12 & cd14 (I'd ovulated early in the morning, scan was in afternoon).

I didn't have any blood tests done...other than the month previous to starting each treatment, to check progesterone levels.  Our clinic doesn't use OPKs as they're not reliable and only detect LH surge.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi

I had FET in December and had no scans, just bloods 11 days after my AF and then every other day until surge, it was a natural FET.

You could always ask if they will scan you - it wont do any harm. 

Good Luck & take care

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Thanks again girls for your help 

I will ask my clinic again if I can have a scan.  I just find it quite odd that they dont!! anyone know why they wouldnt? I only know LH surge only detects the a ripend egg.  Im abit worried they are going to say no. There stats on nat FET was quite good though so they must just think it will be ok without no scans 

I dont know lol.

Thx again girls! xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi.

Just a little update, I phoned the clinic today to ask about these scans with natural FET, She said if your periods are regular and you get full flow you wont need scans, I'll only need them if my af's are irregular.  I did say this period I just had was 8 days late and she said thats fine as long as you got full flow, so I think if my womb lining isnt thick enough I wouldnt have a period? 

So I never asked her if I could have a scan in the end as she reasured me  

Do you think im doing the right move by not having a scan?

Vicks xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Vick

I'm sure they know what they're doing and it will be fine not to have a scan.  I have irregular AF so that's probably why they are keeping a tighter control on me.  My con didn't want to do a natural FET at first but I insisted that we at least try as I'm fed up of pumping my body full of drugs.

Lots of girls have FET without having a scan so I'm sure you will be fine.

Best of luck hunni
Allison xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya Alison.

Thanks for reasuring me   Im still very anxious though as women with regular cycles etc can have a blip month.

I keep wanting to phone the clinic again and ask for a scan but Im to nervous. can they tell when acctually doing FET that everything looks in order?

But Ive never seen anyone on here who have had the same natural FET as me 

Anyway hope you are ok? I'll have to pop over on the FET thread wont I 

Thx Again hun.

Love Vicks xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Vicks

Ring the clinic if you're worried hunni, it's your body and you are having to put yourself through the torment of tx and if it's really playing on your mind then ask for a scan. They can only say yes or no and hopefully they will agree.  I'm not sure if you're having FET on the NHS or private but if they refuse to do a scan is it possible for you to have one done privately to put your mind at rest?(apologies if it's not possible, I don't live in the UK and so don't know all the rules over there).

Are you taking your BBT to check if you're ovulating?  I did last month and I am again this month so I can keep some kind of control over what's going on (yeah I know I'm a control freak   ).

Hope you get a scan sorted out hunni so you can relax!

Much love
Allison xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi Allison 

Well Im feeling quite relaxed about it all now, dont know why I guess its because I keep telling myself my clinic know what there doing and they are a realy good clinic and if they thought I need to be monitord then they would.  So Im going to stop worrying and just relax  sounds so easy! 

Anyway Yeh I just got myself a thermonitor I just got it today so I'll keep checking my temp every morning, although it says to start taking it on CD1 mine will be on CD7 shouldnt matter realy should it? is it right that once the temp gets higher your body is producing more hormones? never done rthis before   Anyway no you are not a control freak!! 

Oh yeh my TX is private as they dont do ICSI on the nhs  luckily my inlaws have paid everything! there brilliant.

Anyway, thanks very much for your help realy greatfull.

How are you doing by the way?

Speak soon!

Vic xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Vic

Glad you're feeling more relaxed.  You're right, the clinic have loads of experience with FETs and I'm sure they wouldn't do anything that they didn't think was right, so try not to worry hunni!  

It's best to start temping on CD1 but for you this month I think you really want to see when you ov, am I right?  You must take your temp as soon as you wake up before you talk, drink, get up etc. etc.  If you wake up earlier than normal then it's best to take your temp straight away but make a note on the chart that it was earlier.  For the first half of your cycle your temps will be lower, although they will go up and down according to how you are that day (maybe hot in bed etc.)  With most women just BEFORE they ov their temps will drop and then over the next 48 hours will climb steeply (could be between .5 and 1.5 degree). For the rest of the cycle your temps will be in a higher bracket (normally quite clear to see on the chart and it's the progesterone that makes your temps higher) and you might get an implatation dip around Day 7/8 and then your temps climb even higher (this can happen without being pg as it did to me last month!).  If you are pg your temps will stay high otherwse they normally drop the day before AF arrives.  I always write notes about how I'm feeling, pains down there, headache, etc so I can get a clear record of what's going on and over the months you really get to know your body and your cycle.  Blooming pain in the neck sometimes though when DH is in a frisky mood first thing and I'm shoving a thermometer in my mouth   

Have a happy Easter hun, I'm away in Holland until Monday evening
Allison xx


----------

